# Colibri strange behavior



## Frank308 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi everybody. New to the forum to ask about this. I recently purchased a vintage Colibri from an antique store to fiddle with and am having some trouble with it.

It took a while but I think I have figured out which adapter to use to fill the thing (it has a non standard valve). Though I get a ton of blowback and would appreciate suggestions.

It now seems to be leaking from the regulator screw. If I unscrew the "outer" adjustment screw and tighten the inner "thingie" tight enough that it doesn't leak then the lighter won't light. If I loosen it about a quarter of a turn I can get flame about 2.5 inches high but it won't stay fueled for 10 minutes, audible leak from that screw. There is some inner sleeve i that screw that maybe I need to adjust.

Do I need to rebuild something? When I was trying to get the whole thing fueled I fiddled with both screws and maybe just adjusted them wrong but I have no idea where they should be.









I think I'm having trouble uploading the images of the bottom of the lighter. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

This will not help your problem but unless the lighter is made of gold, it may not be worth fixing. Even then, there are a lot of serviceable lighters that would cost less or near the repair costs.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lighters that leak can lead to you setting yourself on fire. The fuel leaks onto your hands, you push the igniter and then everything lights, including you. 

I agree with Fuzzy. Its probably not worth the effort to try and fix yourself. You might want to email or call customer service at Colibri and ask them what they would charge to fix the lighter. Then you would know if you want to spend the money to fix it or just use it for a paper weight.



Cheers!


Mike T.


----------

